# seneca white bass running yet?



## got me hooked (Apr 10, 2010)

Anybody been having any luck at seneca within the last week or so?


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Similar to when Seneca Dug ask a question, a hundred views and not one ounce of help in the form of a reply. Guess he might have been on to something with his original post. The non-responses kind of support his view. No one has caught a white bass? No one sees the fishermen sitting on the riprap pulling in the fish?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Seems that some are getting an entitlement mentality on here. This question is getting old to most of the members who actually go out and see for themselves if the fish are biting or not. You might want to try that and then let all of us know how you did.


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

Carver said:


> Seems that some are getting an entitlement mentality on here. This question is getting old to most of the members who actually go out and see for themselves if the fish are biting or not. You might want to try that and then let all of us know how you did.


I couldn't agree with you more carver. I think [email protected] seneca and 93bird make a wonderful couple, they sure like catchin flies with vinegar.


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

I caught one the other day but I wasn't fishing for them.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Carver said:


> Seems that some are getting an entitlement mentality on here. This question is getting old to most of the members who actually go out and see for themselves if the fish are biting or not. You might want to try that and then let all of us know how you did.


 Oh geez, that just begs for the "well I don't want to drive 2 hours one way to get skunked" type reply.


Are they running? no they are fish.  Are they being caught? Yes they are. Are you going to go and load up on them the one time a year you must try for them? Only if you put the time in. I've caught them at every lake I've fished.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

To carver and sheephead, the question is not one of who can drive over and automatically catch fish, these are people who have to drive considerable miles to get to a place to fish. It is a shame that you have the attitude of you have be here to know. Why is this message board here, I thought it was to help fellow fisherman. Why do you visit the site, to rip on those asking for help?


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

Not at all and that is not the point at all. The whole thing is your attitude, you came on here ripping the members of this board because someone did not jump up and give an answer quick enough. Sooner or later a member would have posted the information .Everybody gets help here, even those with bad attitudes there is a good group of guys on here but no one wants to deal with attitude.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

J93 bird
I Like YOUR answer best,,,, Thanks


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I just can't get over the entitlement issues people have. 100 views and no reply? Who cares? MOST of the people that view these posts do so because they are browsing and don't have anything to add or reply to that is helpful. Quit whining about it and you'll get more answers. I personally will help out with some info when I can, but when someone comes off complaining about not gettin the answers they want when they want it, I keep my mouth shut.

Yes some people do drive considerable miles......so do a lot of the guys that post. If someone is only going to fish a place because they heard something on a site like this, I'd rather not help them. not because I'm not helpful, but because I've seen too many times where as soon as you give a hint a place blows up. One local lake to me had a report that was BS just to see what would happen and sure enough 7 diff groups of people in a few days were there because of the report they read or were told about on here.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

It's called "fishing" not "catching". If you're going just to catch fish then you're missing out. 
As already stated here , you really can't go to a place to fish just because someone else caught fish a few days before. Go and find them your ole self.
If you can't afford the gas prices then fish close to home. You would be hard pressed to find a more beautiful lake than Seneca or Piedmont. 
Go to fish and not to catch, go to enjoy the experience and I'll bet you'll be rewarded with a nice sac.


----------



## MAC ONE (Feb 15, 2012)

j93bird

Go to Fremont they are catching plenty of white bass, the peak is hear.


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

went today,white bass run is on. caught them on minnow's,jigs,spiners,blade baits.got them at dam, big island,long point just past big island on left. good luck.


----------



## j93bird (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks PKENT, appreciate the tip.


----------



## Steelheader88 (Aug 14, 2008)

I fished off shore the past two days, the bass are bubbling the schooling shad, and the white bass are racing around in the shallows in mobs. I caught about 15+ each day, white marabou jigs 1/32 with a minnow cast and twitched. good luck.


----------



## bonifas9017 (May 23, 2011)

15 come on you can do better then that. Lol


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

